# Any info on the Pro's and Con's of hornwort ?



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey guys im thinking about putting hornwort all over the bottom of my pond and i done alot of research and so far think its perfect for my pond but i was just wondering is there any pro's or con's i will need to know about ?

If you dont know what hornwort i by name here's a picture: 








thanks for reading


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

bottom? hornwort ends up floating in every place I use it. Good for hiding fish, good for removing nitrogenous wastes (ammonia, nitrite, nitrate) from the water. Occasionally decides to drop all its needles and clog up all the intakes. No idea what triggers it.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Pro: Its easy to grow
Con: It grows so fast you wont have a pond after a while.


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

Pro: Fast grower, eats up nitrogen wastes, good for fish to hide in
Con: Can take over, floats all over (if you don't like that)


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Pro: very useful as a water purifier, spawning medium and fry feeder. Your friends will often want some for their tanks.
Con: It either all dies off in a few weeks or totally takes over the place if not pruned back regularly. It will survive an England winter outdoors in your pond, but a lot of it will still rot and make a mess of things in the springtime.

Overall, I say get some, but be sure to pull out most of it when winter comes and keep a bit of it inside until spring.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Cons- Its a weed


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments and if theres anymore Pro's or Con's just gimme a quick comment


----------

